# No power on screen display



## azagakofi (Jan 8, 2012)

Can anyone help me out by telling me what possible could the problem of the screen display not working, checked all fuses and they are working plus i replaced the screen and it was the same result and in addition to this my tachometer does not read more than 4000 revs.


----------



## rnksarda (Jan 31, 2012)

azagakofi said:


> Can anyone help me out by telling me what possible could the problem of the screen display not working, checked all fuses and they are working plus i replaced the screen and it was the same result and in addition to this my tachometer does not read more than 4000 revs.


 having the same problem , what can be the reason ? did you get a solution to all this ?


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Dealer will probably be your best bet. Have you done any changes? That may help troubleshoot.


----------



## rnksarda (Jan 31, 2012)

ok this is weird . it sometimes works . now , when i started the car it worked , when i switched on the headlights , the brightness of the screen decreased significantly !

battery issue ? 

its a third party device . so dealers refuse to help and blame it all on the device!


----------



## rnksarda (Jan 31, 2012)

dude there ?


----------



## Lightz39 (May 14, 2012)

If its third party maybe start by telling us what device you got?


----------



## rnksarda (Jan 31, 2012)

this is the device : AVN-R for Chevrolet Cruze: OE Fit 2-Din In-Dash Navigation and Entertainment Systems from MapmyIndia


----------



## Lightz39 (May 14, 2012)

Based on what you said about the screen brightness dimming when the lights are on: Does this unit have day and night mode? I know my AVIC-Z140BH has settings to set the dim of the screen for day and night time driving. Look at your brightness settings to see if there are separate settings for each. You may have to put your lights on for the night settings to appear. I have to for mine.


----------



## rnksarda (Jan 31, 2012)

no , i dont think so . after i switched on the headlights and started driving , the brightness had increased after a while . after 10 min of driving , the brightness did not decrease eventhough my headlight was on.


----------



## Lightz39 (May 14, 2012)

I'm not to sure then, I'm not familiar with the product. It may be a battery issue but I doubt it. I have a lot of stuff running in my car without issues.


----------



## rnksarda (Jan 31, 2012)

can it be a fuse issue ? battery voltage seems to be fine ! onlt the display doesnt work , sound's normal and i can hear music

i havent taken out all the fuses and checked seperately. should i ? which ones specifically ? there are almost 80-100 !


----------



## Lightz39 (May 14, 2012)

rnksarda said:


> can it be a fuse issue ? battery voltage seems to be fine ! onlt the display doesnt work , sound's normal and i can hear music
> 
> i havent taken out all the fuses and checked seperately. should i ? which ones specifically ? there are almost 80-100 !


I don't think its a fuse if it works and then cuts out. If the fuse was blown it flat out just shouldn't work. You said you replaced the entire system with another? It may just be a warranty issue.


----------

